# clutch linkage repair



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

Today my "engine to z-bar stud" broke. I will get a new one in a week or something like that but I need to drive the car home from the shop.

Do you know the thread size of this stud? I didn't find any information about this. I will try to buy a bolt with the proper size, cut the old stud, weld the new bolt to it and make sure it's the same Overall lenght of the thread and the "ball" the goes into the Z-Bar. 

Please let me know the thread size if you know it 

Thank you!

Chris


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Haven't had mine out in 30 years......but I know it's pretty stout.....3/8" or 7/16" NC thread, I think....leaning more towards the 7/16".


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi! 

I already repaired it. It is 1/2" with 13 threads per inch.
This is the new engine to z bar stud: 










We cut the stock one, drilled a hole, put in the new bolt with the same thread, welded it together and cut it to the proper length. I will change it to a new one when we do the engine mounts but it looks very strong to me the way it is now.
If the engine mounts weren't bad I'd probably keep the stud the way it is.

(probably a bad engine mount caused the old stud to break)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bigger than I thought! Yes, the stud needs a shoulder to butt against the block for added strength. With the bevel your repaired one has, it will be weaker, with all of the load being placed on the threads. Put the new one in when it comes. Have never seen one of these break...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree you need a square shoulder or you may damage the boss in the block. Maybe use a hardened washer under it for now.

Nice McGyver fix there Chris!


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

After that we worked on the welded part to make it even around the thread. Its just a sollution to drive the car home and back to the shop when the parts have arrived! (20 miles)
I have to agree, the stud will now take more load on the thread.. 

By the way.. before it broke the stud wasnt tightened at all because the 2 seats and spring were missing at the frame side stud. It would have fallen off if it was tight, that probably broke the stud, the broken engine mount made it even worse. When I think about it.. this little stud had a hard life and didnt give up for a long time 

I'll change the engine mounts and the stud when it arrives anyway.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

The washer is a good idea! But the next time I drive the car I will drive it to the shop and replace it with a new one. I should have thought of this yesterday when it was apart


----------

